# Swag Bucks ?



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

When you turn in swag bucks for paypal does it go in there immediately...thought that is what I read...but its not in my account.

yes I did verify the email


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Takes a while I don't remember how long. I got paypal once but only do Amazon now. Amazon cards take up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I usually do Amazon. Decided to change this time.


----------

